# Trend Micro Internet Security forcing Steam Games to not refresh server/no response



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, well I recently installed Trend Micro Security 2009 and also my Steam Games as well. After I was done I then decided to play Garry's Mod multiplayer and refreshed the servers. The servers wouldn't show up, and it was stuck on refreshing, but it didn't freeze up or anything. I found out it was probably the anti-virus because someone else had the exact same problem as mine. 
My only question though is how can I configure Trend Micro Internet security to accept the Steam Games? I know it isn't just Garry's Mod as I have tried the same thing with Team Fortress 2 and Smashball and they come up with the same problem. I've submitted a query to Steam asking, and they haven't responded yet (they didn't either with my last question before I found out it was Trend Micro).
I'm also convinced it is the anti-virus because before I installed Trend Micro, I also installed Counter Strike and that works perfectly. 
The only solution I came up with is uninstalling the Anti-virus, then reinstalling it so it registers the rest of the Steam Games as positives. 
Help?

The question being is there anyway I can configure Trend Micro to accept the Steam Games so I can use it for future games?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

I think it may be something to do with Trend Micro Security's proxy. Try disabling that and see if it works ok...


----------



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, and I tried that while also resetting the connection, then restarted steam, then restarting the computer itself. Nothing.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Akkere said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and I tried that while also resetting the connection, then restarted steam, then restarting the computer itself. Nothing.


Have tried shutting down Trend Micro all together?


----------



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

If by shutting down you mean disabling every feature then yes. Still nothing


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Try clicking the tray icon and closing it from that


----------



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

Well what I did was I disabled it, restarted, then went back and nothing.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

if trend micro is free, try uninstalling it using revo uninstaller (in my sig) and try the games then...


----------



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

Its the payed family version, but I think I might be able to reinstall it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Akkere said:


> Its the payed family version, but I think I might be able to reinstall it.


I suppose you could try Ending the process tree in Task manager (make sure it is Trend Micro and there is a chance of it not working)...


----------



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, and I can reactivate it via the "Run" tool right?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can reactivate it just by going on it on your Start Menu...


----------



## Akkere (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, thank you, I'll try that and see how it works. Thank you.


----------

